# Vinegaroons / Tailless Whips communal?



## Joey Dowling (Feb 7, 2016)

I've been keeping a female Giant Vinegaroon (body around 2 inches) since the summer and she's doing well, settled down into a specific cave and is obviously feeding (she's certainly not thin) and I've been considering introducing another for a communal set up. After extensive research I am struggling to come to a conclusion on whether they can be kept together, with some having experience of cannibalism whilst some are successful. 

Recently I've also been curious on whether a Tailless Whip Scorpion could be kept with a Vinegaroon and live harmoniously? I understand there is a chance of natural competition for food and space, I could easily add to the 6 or so hiding spots I have already if required, so my question is would two Vinegaroons, or indeed a Vinegaroon and a Tailless Whip Scorpion, engage in combat regardless of adequate food and living space? or could they live together?


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 7, 2016)

ime, male vinegaroons can go OK together and a male and female can sometimes do OK together but two females tend to not do well together.  I don't know about the tailless as far as all that goes.


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Feb 7, 2016)

Joey Dowling said:


> I've been keeping a female Giant Vinegaroon (body around 2 inches) since the summer and she's doing well, settled down into a specific cave and is obviously feeding (she's certainly not thin) and I've been considering introducing another for a communal set up. After extensive research I am struggling to come to a conclusion on whether they can be kept together, with some having experience of cannibalism whilst some are successful.
> 
> Recently I've also been curious on whether a Tailless Whip Scorpion could be kept with a Vinegaroon and live harmoniously? I understand there is a chance of natural competition for food and space, I could easily add to the 6 or so hiding spots I have already if required, so my question is would two Vinegaroons, or indeed a Vinegaroon and a Tailless Whip Scorpion, engage in combat regardless of adequate food and living space? or could they live together?


I'm not sure where you found the idea that two vinegaroons can be kept together but it's a bad idea. As with housing a vinegaroon and an amblypygid together that's also a very bad idea. Giant vinegaroons eat ANYTHING that moves aren't communal and will cannibalize. There are some "communal" amblypygi sp. but they wouldn't recognize a vinegaroon as one of their own.

-JohnD.


----------



## Joey Dowling (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks to you both for your insight! Was just wondering as mine seems incredibly docile amongst its own prey for the majority of the time unless she is definitely hungry, she seems to tolerate other critters roaming her territory, I've noticed her sharing living space with a roach or cricket for days on end if not a week of more xD I understand it would be a risk to attempt though


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 8, 2016)

It can appear that way when a cricket, roach or other things that are used as prey get dumb n dumber because "nothing bad is happening", and start hanging out with the predator, but the only reasons they aren't getting eaten is because the predator can't catch them or it isn't hungry for whatever reason.


----------



## Joey Dowling (Feb 8, 2016)

Ahhh I see fair enough! Thanks!


----------



## GeorgeOfTheJungle7 (Aug 27, 2020)

Joey Dowling said:


> Ahhh I see fair enough! Thanks!


So how are they doing? Did you put them together? If so how is that going?

I'm asking because my 2 vinegaroons live together and seem to be fine with this. I wouldn't want to risk one getting eaten though.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 27, 2020)

I kept Thelyphonida for a few years, I got say, don't put them together, doesn't matter the sex, things can go bad. I only put them together for breeding them, and it was only couples.

The only Amblypygi I kept was Heterophrynus longicornis, I also had H. batesii but never bred it so, I'm not too familiar as I was with H. longicornis. I kept them communaly for a while, in a big enclosure and newborns in smaller enclosures to check their reactions. What I noticed is, as long as they have food and space, females can live together, one male with a bunch of females can also live together. However, males can't, they fight all the time and even stress the females, no matter how big (or small) the enclosure is. 
Thats a personal experience with only ONE species, I wouldn't advise to do it if you're not comfortable with and/or with different species.

As for putting Thelyphonida and Amblypygi together, don't do it. Even though one have terrestrial/fossorial behavior and the other arboreal behavior, they are predators, and they could be even from different biomes so, sooner or later, you ended up with them dead or harmed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mantisfan101 (Aug 31, 2020)

I don’t even trust keeping pairs together without my watch..separate is best


----------

